# My new babies... well not really babies



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

picked these up at walmart... I am assuming the two blue ones are blue zebras and the others are electric labs


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

his head got cut off lol


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Good guesses....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice, and yup thats what they look like to me!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well you never know what you get at wally world


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yup, hmm wait wut do u get at wally world? haven't been there in a long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long long time


----------

